

Facebook asserts trademark on word 'Book' in new user agreement - bootload
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/facebook-book-trademark/

======
drucken
One more reason not to have a Facebook account, especially if you register a
business...

~~~
dmils4
Would it really be in their best interest to shut down the marketing efforts
(and Facebook pages) of every company with the word Book in its title? If that
ever happened, this would get challenged and antitrust laws would rule against
FB's terms of use.

Social is a proven channel and there's a lot to lose when you keep your
business off of their platform.

~~~
hga
Well, if you look at what they're _doing_ in the courts they're not trying
anything so broad (if for no other reason than that they'd fail; do you claim
they'd get any traction against Books-A-Million) and all their reported
efforts looked OK to me (the parody site is a wobbler, but it sounds like it
was settled amicably enough).

Focus on the "confusingly similar"; if you're for example doing sometime
social and name yourself <one or two syllable whatever>book, aren't you trying
to gain something by being very similar to their mark?

~~~
dmils4
Yeah - I agree with you. I was responding to the commenter's post - re:
staying away from Facebook altogether, especially if you're a business. That
logic makes no sense.

~~~
hga
Reading your reply more carefully I see that, you're enumerating many ways
being that extreme would be stupid. Sorry for the misapprehension.

